# Default Java unter Linux aendern?



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

hi, ich hab bei meinem linux (ubuntu) als standard java den gjc drauf. das ist die ausgabe bei java -version:

_
java version "1.4.2"
gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)

Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

_

ich hab mir das jdk/jre von sun installiert, was muss ich aber tun, damit ich nach eingabe von java eben das von sun hab? ich will das von ueberall aus ausfuehren koennen.

danke


----------



## hupfdule (7. Sep 2006)

du musst die JAVA_HOME Variable neu setzen und außerdem die PATH Variable anpassen, so dass JAVA_HOME/bin am Anfang steht. 

Da Ubuntu aber ein Debian ist, vermute ich, dass dort auch die alternatives existieren. Du könntest also dein gesondert herunter geladenes Java dort registrieren und mit update-alternatives anpassen. Da das aber schon recht speziell für Debian ist, solltest du da am besten in einem Debian Forum nachfragen, falls du Hilfe brauchst (z.B. www.debianforum.de) oder einem Ubuntu-Forum.


----------



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

hi, habs mal aufm debianforum versucht. danke


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

fuer alle, dies interessiert:

_sudo update-alternatives --config java_

gruesse


----------

